

 BBC iPlayer European Launch Disappoints Brits Abroad - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/07/28/bbc-iplayer-european-launch-disappoints-brits-abroad/

======
otaku888
Perhaps they were wooed by appstore sales figures. The iPad is also locked
down enough for those who want to have complete control over their IP.

------
jamaicahest
Seriously? iPad only? Show me a statistic that shows more people use the iPad
to watch tv online than their computers.

~~~
pieter
Probably because a) it's easy to restrict access to Europe with the app store
and b) it's easy to charge money using the app store. I guess BBC doesn't have
their own system in place yet to do subscriptions etc.

------
kloot
It's awkward anyway. The four BBC channels and some others are all available
on cable here yet iPlayer can't be used because of geographical restrictions.
Such nonsense.

~~~
maqr
My cable provider (Comcast) does not provide these channels, so the only way I
can get BBC content is to listen to the radio versions online or tune in for
an hour a day or so on BBC America (which really sucks).

I would love to just be able to stream BBC video all day.

------
gil
While I understand the app store argument, the money waiting to be made from
an international BBC iPlayer service equivalent to that offered in the UK,
largely compensate the "hassle" of the web/desktop market.

The BBC Formula1 coverage is extraordinary, I would pay good money for it!

------
pieter
This sounds pretty nice. Together with an AppleTV and Airplay, it makes it
really easy to watch BBC stuff on our TV, if only the AppleTV was available in
the Netherlands..

------
jinushaun
Why an iPad app? I live in the US, but always thought that iPlayer was a web
app/site.

~~~
Someone
It is: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv>

I think this app is the first one that makes it possible to buy content when
abroad, though.

From that link, I also get the impression that iPlayer still has a fairly
nerdy image. The most viewed shows are a documentary about mathematics "the
code" and a repeat of an episode of Sherlock; both beat an episode of
Eastenders.

